# mold making replicator?



## Frankidadio (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone... I am new to this forum and I am in need of a fixture/jig that may or may not exist: namely something like a duplicator, but one that cuts the opposite shape, like a mold... like cutting an exact footprint in wood from the shape of the foot... does such a thing exist? Thanks.

frankgregory.com


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never heard of anything like it, but a couple of ideas come to mind, depending on how big the items to be copied are.
I don't have time to do a drawing or explanation right now.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

My Idea :


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Many router bits are made to do just that ,R & S,T & G sets ,CNC machine,etc.

home (frankidadio)

=======



Frankidadio said:


> Hello everyone... I am new to this forum and I am in need of a fixture/jig that may or may not exist: namely something like a duplicator, but one that cuts the opposite shape, like a mold... like cutting an exact footprint in wood from the shape of the foot... does such a thing exist? Thanks.
> 
> frankgregory.com


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Frank. Welcome to the RouterForums community. Glad to have you as part of our forums.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Frank,

Are you talking about something where you could take say, half aball, and rout out a mold for that half-ball in a piece of wood? A mold you might line with saran wrap and fill with latex, making an identical latex half-ball? That's way beyond my capability (if it's do-able) although if it can be done, we've got the people here who can tell you the way (or ways) to do it!!!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, my idea is a seesaw like pivot that has a router mounted on one end and a 'copy stylus' on the other. This pivot can freely slide under your control on the table. The item to be copied is placed at one end, and the wooden blank at the other end. Both fixed to the table.
Now, as the stylus dips into the concave areas of the original item, it does the opposite at the router end creating a convex area.
A small router with a v carve bit would probably work best. Take light cuts.

Make sense to folks ?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Frankidadio said:


> Hello everyone... I am new to this forum and I am in need of a fixture/jig that may or may not exist: namely something like a duplicator, but one that cuts the opposite shape, like a mold... like cutting an exact footprint in wood from the shape of the foot... does such a thing exist? Thanks.
> 
> frankgregory.com


Hi Frank:

My suggestion would be to use a duplicator, cut your exact image then flip it over. This will work fine with the profile of the master but not with interior details. There is a Radial Arm Mill Router produced by Ten Fingers Corp that might be able to be setup for that. Router Forums - View Single Post - Ten Fingers routing machine 

However, before you undertake any more time and effort in equipment searching I would suggest you take another look at your requirements. Your specification is rather vague. Can you be more specific with a diagram of the two parts and their uses?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

That ten fingers thing is interesting, but I don't see how you can duplicate things with it, let alone make an opposite copy of something.
What am I missing ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS daisy pin router

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

How would you use it that way, BJ, since what you want to route away is the orange itself, leaving the "air" around it near the pin? I must be missing something.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gav said:


> That ten fingers thing is interesting, but I don't see how you can duplicate things with it, let alone make an opposite copy of something.
> What am I missing ?


Add a parallelogram to the radial arm mill router and you'll get everything you want, however, you'll have to check with Mike to see if you can modify the method, easily.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Like Jim, I find myself confused as to how you would use a pin router to do this job.
I also don't see how adding a parallelogram (a square?, rectangle?, rhomboid?, in what form ?) will help on the ten fingers rig.
I suspect there is a language difference thing going on here and perhaps there is something called a parallelogram that isn't just a 4 sided shape with parallel sides.

I wish the original poster would give us some more detail as to what he wants to achieve. It's got me intrigued .:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

It works just like the tool/machine below,the pin (stylus) will run over the molding and the router bit will copy it to the new blank stock..I use a a very fine point router bit called a craving bit with 4 flutes that is very sharp..
I will say I have not make any molding with this setup it's not needed most of the time they make so many router bits to copy just about any profile one needs to copy..

http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp
========




BigJimAK said:


> How would you use it that way, BJ, since what you want to route away is the orange itself, leaving the "air" around it near the pin? I must be missing something.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Now I see, I think you misunderstood the original post Bob. He doesn't want to make a copy of something, he wants to make an opposite of something.

I think the example used was, you have a foot, and you want to make the exact footprint it would fit into.

On that replicator you have, if you were to mount the router upside down and then mount the original on the base, and some how mount the blank above the router, you may be able to make the opposite of something.
Not sure though because I don't know if that replicator just pivots or if there is up and down movement as well.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Frankidadio

The only way I am aware of is using a CNC router machine, if I get your meaning correctly.

I have a photo of the reverse of of each other. If this is what you are wanting to do I would suggest a CNC router.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I have a friend who has made a very simple machine (piano hinges and plywood) with which he has remade exactly a light airplane propeller


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav

Your are right I did 
Why would anyone want to do that after all that's why we buy bits as a matched set..a left and right so to speak..

=======


gav said:


> Now I see, I think you misunderstood the original post Bob. He doesn't want to make a copy of something, he wants to make an opposite of something.
> 
> I think the example used was, you have a foot, and you want to make the exact footprint it would fit into.
> 
> ...


----------

